# Bareback class posting?



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

I did a bareback class the other day, and I was the only one dressed in english (but it wasn't a western class) because I had a class that was quickly after that one, and would only have time to throw on the saddle. As I was walking in, smiling to the judge, she asked if I was going to post. I asked if she would like me to, and the ring steward said yes at the same time as the judge said maybe. I ended up posting, which I am able to do since I already do it while I warm up for jumping since it's supposed to improve your position and leg muscles. Has anyone else ever been forced to post during a bareback class? I've done MANY bareback classes, but this is the first one I've ever had to post through.


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

I've never been asked to post in a bareback class, that is kind of strange did they ask anyone else to post?


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone else was riding western, and of course whenever you ride western, saddle less or not, you don't post. I can't decide whether it was fair or not of them to ask me to do it. I was riding in english attire, and posting is genuine to english, but I now have a bruised pelvis from landing on his withers.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been at many shows where posting is required of English riders in bareback classes unless 'sitting trot' is specified. 

I guess it really depends on the judge and the show, but it's not an uncommon thing. All the shows I've been to with bareback classes it is assumed that English riders post the trot like they would with a saddle. The girl's with a true seat and good balance have little trouble with this, while others struggle greatly. It makes it obvious to the judge who can really ride and who uses the saddle and stirrups as sort of a crutch. The western riders don't post even with a saddle, so of course they don't have to post without it. Posting is part of English riding, so I think it is perfectly fair if you are riding English in a bareback class that you post, even if there are Western riders in with you.

Maybe it also depends on your area. Where I am(northern East Coast) is mostly English riders. I'm not sure. I have the opposite thing of you. I've never been in a bareback class where English riders weren't expected to post. lol. I'll be interested to see what others think/have experienced on this matter.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, I definetly see where it's fair. I'm basically just mad at myself for not realizing it before I went into the class! I didn't have all that much trouble doing it, except I lost my balance once and had to sit a few strides so I could regain it. And maybe I wasn't sitting back down correctly, because I was landing on the whithers too hard and I bruised my pelvis, lol.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

When ever I rode bareback for a show I rode western. however, when I showed on my High School Equestrian Team, there was an English bareback, Saddle seat and a western bareback. If you were in English/ Saddle Seat you posted no questions- unless sitting trot was asked. I had an easy QH with a really smooth trot so I always got elected to ride English BB. Hair Spray is your friend


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Even though I'm a predominantly western rider when I've done bareback classes in the past I always rode english & posted, shows the judge more skill. Fun days with bareback egg & spoon classes the judge always asked for a posting trot & hand gallop when it came down to the last few riders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

In fun classes (apple under chin, egg&spoon, etc.) I've never ridden bareback, but I have been asked to drop my stirrups, then post, go into 2 point, hand gallop, etc.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't do shows, they're all 3 hours away from me, but I ride western, and really, I dont like being bounced in my saddle, or bareback, I always post the trot... I've tried not to, and it's caused more almost falls than recklessly jumping bareback. 

But, really, if you are comfortable posting, why not?


----------

